# Alloy wheels on mk3



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi chaps just wanted some advice looking at giving my mk3 a little refresh and changing the alloys out for some new 19's anything to be wary of a local shop to me sells some types on eBay but I don't see any brands attached to the listing just any help really never looked into this before?

Edit also the current alloy is 9.0j but the alloy I'm looking at is 8.5j will my existing tyres fit on this? They are same size tyres as stock ones currently

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toblerone (Jan 28, 2017)

I've been looking at wheels myself and never realised how much there is to take into consideration. Width, offset, bolt pattern & size, centre bore diameter and probably much more.

A previous thread I read recommended wheel-size.com as a really useful resource.

Good luck.


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

I replaced mine with Japan Racing wheels. Straight swap with the stock tyres. 9.5J and lower ET.


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Very nice guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Be aware, I went for the 20" y spokes, they look stunning on the V Yellow but the ride on 20" is hard and the fuel consumption dramatically increased, wouldn't change though.


----------



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

JCS_AutoID said:


> I replaced mine with Japan Racing wheels. Straight swap with the stock tyres. 9.5J and lower ET.


what offset are those wheels? 45mm by chance?


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Will changing the alloys affect warranty?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

> I replaced mine with Japan Racing wheels. Straight swap with the stock tyres. 9.5J and lower ET.


Wow, exactly the style I was looking for...More details on brand/offset/size and close-up photos requested!


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

GroundZeroUK said:


> Will changing the alloys affect warranty?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't see how but I would only put Audi wheels on an Audi.

You need to inform your insurance co if you put aftermarket wheels on.

Some cheap aftermarket wheels are noticeably heavier.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

If you change from factory order to another set of Audi wheels then that's still classed as aftermarket I'm sure


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Probably stupid question but what are these 3 square blocks on the inside of the alloy? Excuse the dirt terrible weather here in uk at minute so hard to keep clean.

Edit.. ok so I discovered they are balancing weights so if the alloys I swap to does not have these on with a Quattro vehicle is this an issue?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

When the tyres are fitted to the new wheels, they will be dynamically balanced on a machine and new weights of the correct amount stuck on. The weight and its position is unique to each wheel/tyre combination and cannot simply be swapped over.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

daddow said:


> ... and the fuel consumption dramatically increased, wouldn't change though.


Often wondered if the dynamic mass of a larger wheel would 'noticeably' increase fuel consumption and why manufactures don't list their mpg specs for the different optional sizes. I guess they quote their figures for the smallest wheels and narrowest tyres available for the model?

Is the performance decrease that must go hand-in-hand with the larger wheels noticeable too?


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

So, spring and eventually summer is coming up  How about posting some great pics of aftermarket wheels on TTs? Tired of winter setups now, let's have some proper summer wheels. Would be nice with some inspiration.


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies guys your advice helped me decide I will wait until my warranty has expired then look at changing them out for some genuine Audi replacements I'm quite liking the look of the 19" Sidus alloys!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

ThePhoenix said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> > ... and the fuel consumption dramatically increased, wouldn't change though.
> ...


To me a relative novice where ultimate performance is required I must say my TTS under normal UK driving possibilities is an absolute joy to drive and VERY quick but 20" wheels although in theory should take less revolutions to cover the distance it appears fuel consumption is the opposite :roll: We don't buy tts cars you fuel consumption anyway do we.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

brittan said:


> When the tyres are fitted to the new wheels, they will be dynamically balanced on a machine and new weights of the correct amount stuck on. The weight and its position is unique to each wheel/tyre combination and cannot simply be swapped over.


Always be aware that cowboy tyre fitters will try to fit them on the outside of the wheel where possible.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

ThePhoenix said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> > ... and the fuel consumption dramatically increased, wouldn't change though.
> ...


Why do you think larger wheels mean decreased performance?

Larger wheels are often forged and lighter, coupled with less tyre means an overall lighter unsprung weight and better performance. Don't forget a larger wheel is just the alloy, the tyre is proportionately lower profile so the overall rolling circumferences are all very similar.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

powerplay said:


> ThePhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > daddow said:
> ...


My thought on this go something like this:

Assuming a wheel of the same design, the larger wheel is now heavier, as all that has happened is that the spokes are slightly longer. The rim maybe exactly the same weight, but now it is further from the hub so it is now harder to turn because it's dynamic mass is greater (when in motion it is now heavier). I doubt the unsprung weight is less because although the tyre now needs to be of a lower profile this is the very reason it has to be reinforced, making it heavier than similar higher profile versions. Very high profile tyres will likely be heavier as there is just a lot of material making them up, but a similar, but higher profile will be lighter.

And I would be very surprised if ("aluminium") alloys are lighter than even most steel wheels; expensive specialist racing wheels of magnesium and other exotic materials maybe, but not the stuff your average passenger car is running.

Late now and off to bed, but I am now interested if any of this stacks up so I think I'll do a bit of research tomorrow to check that I'm not talking nonsense. It has been known. :lol:

However the the bit of evidence that is available here and is giving me confidence is dadow telling of us of his "fuel consumption dramatically increased" when he moved to 20". That didn't happen for no reason and the performance must have decreased proportionately?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Quite a few manufacturers did list specific mpgs for various wheel options not long ago. Basically larger wheels means less mpg. Can also affect the tax band in some cases.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Quite a few manufacturers did list specific mpgs for various wheel options not long ago. Basically larger wheels means less mpg. Can also affect the tax band in some cases.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


Thanks for that, it's the opposite of what I was expecting, I was thinking that the lower, stiffer sidewall would signicantly reduce the rolling resistance of the tyre and that would lead to better fuel economy, I guess it shows that there are many factors that come into play.


----------



## Toblerone (Jan 28, 2017)

I've just gone the opposite way and come down from 20" to a set of OEM 18" wheels (dodgy country roads).

Covering the same routes as before, my average mpg has increased from 33 to 39. Not a laboratory test by any stretch, but may save me a few quid. Much more comfortable over the potholes too.

20" wheels safely stashed away for the future.


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

Ive stuck to 18x8.5j Rims coz of lightness and lower unsprung mass weighing 8 kg each.. they're BC Forged RS043 custom forged with ET40 front and ET35 Rear to give a staggered look while maintaining the square setup. The finish is Brushed bronze.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

